# Headlight Disassembly & Reassembly



## shawn57187 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm in the process of a Schwinn middle weight restoration and I have some questions about deconstructing the head lamp so I can re-chrome the top and repaint / re-plate the internals and body.

I can easily drill out these rivets but I'm not sure how to put everything back together again. What type of rivet gun should I use? Where can I can find suitable replacement rivets?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## shawn57187 (Sep 25, 2015)

Photos


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2015)

That's not a rare light. It might be a lot cheaper in the long run to just find a NOS one, or one in better condition.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371449857809?rmvSB=true


----------



## shawn57187 (Sep 29, 2015)

Its one of those S lights, so there aren't many NOS versions floating around.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 30, 2015)

Press rivets you may or may not be able to get them .


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2015)

if you are very patient, careful and have several size drift punches you can tap out the original rivets and reuse. Not easy, but can be done.


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 12, 2015)

I've been researching this same project and though I may not be 100% I can save you a bunch of time.. You"ll need a rivet squeezer.. I got a used one on eBay.. You'll need an 1/8" semi tubular rivet set or anvil or die to curl over the end.. You'll also need the rivets, also on eBay..  I'm thinking the size is 1/8" x 3/16" semi tubular.. Some are plain brass, some aluminum etc.. I think the originals were zinc plated brass..


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 4, 2016)

So I've gotten the dimensions of the rivets needed for re-building one these lights:

Rivet #1 - cad plated steel
1/8" rivet tube diameter
3/32" rivet tube length / depth
7/32" rivet head diameter

Rivet #2 - chrome plated steel 
1/8" rivet tube diameter
3/32" rivet tube length / depth
7/32" rivet head diameter

Rivet #3- cad plated steel
1/8" rivet tube diameter
3/32" rivet tube length / depth
9/32" rivet head diameter

The differences between the rivets are the head size and plating.  I have contacted a couple different rivet makers to see about getting a batch made.


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 30, 2016)

Alright, I got my first set of rivets and its a perfect match.  I had to tweak the sizes from my previous post.  

I still need to source a truss head rivet for the switch.  All the rivets will get cad plated.  I also need a clear nylon insulating washer. 

If anyone wants rivets, please let me know. I have tons!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 30, 2016)

You might be able to make nylon washers from reclaimed plastic with punches used in leatherworking


----------

